# General > Business >  half price on all gardens for first timers !!

## Scott_

Will cut any garden in areas of Murray avenue and Papigoe and Staxigoe for half price on all first timers !
And if satisfied i would cut your grass every second week for the full price of around £10 all depends on garden size 
Try it ! You wont be dissapointed  :Wink: 
(Only for period of time will half price offer be on)

PM me or phone on 07557381070

----------


## Scott_

If anyone has phoned and the phone has went straight to voice mail? Phone again now because my phone is now working  :Smile:  !!

----------

